# Mach 5 in 1:32



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here's another I finished this weekend, but this one is 1:32 scale!





















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SUPERCOOL, I can't wait till Lenny/Dan has his HO speed racer done.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Great looking car Johnnie, what type of kit is that and where can I get one + what chassis do they fit ?

Chet


----------

